# caterpillars any ideas ?



## Jamesrm (Jul 30, 2008)

i spotted these amongst the nettles any ideas what they are or post pics of what they will be


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Jamesrm said:


> i spotted these amongst the nettles any ideas what they are or post pics of what they will be
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Hi there!

They are as follows...

1. Red Admiral 
2. Turnip Sawfly 
3. Red Admiral 

Hope that helps, 

Chris


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

didn't know flies grew out of catterpillars lol Learn something new every day  xx


----------



## Graham Arthurton (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep ! ..... Deffinately a catterpillar !!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> didn't know flies grew out of catterpillars lol Learn something new every day  xx


It's a fly more related to the Wasps, Bees. Rather than the House flies, Blue and Green bottles'etc. 
So you'd consider more it more of a Grub, Though they are very Catterpillar looking.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

the second one isnt a sawfly larva, its definatley a moth catterpillar...as to which one ?? sorry no idea, there are a few sites you can go on to id them, (useful to know what its feeding on) but it takes ages, best thing is to post it on a uk moth forum or rear the larvae & see what hatches out ;-) :2thumb:

No flys have catterpillars as a larval stage...although they look alot like them they are just reffered to as larvae...sawfly larvae always have six or more pairs of abdominal prolegs, where caterpillars usually have around 5 ;-)


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree with the above, the second picture is a moth caterpillar.
The problem with identifying many moth caterpillars is that the final instars often bear no resemblance to the early ones,also there is often wide variation within a species.
I'm unable to identify the foodplant from the photo.
A look through my copy of Porters "caterpillars of the British Isles" didn't help.
Normal procedure is to rear the larvae on the foodplant.


----------

